# Whiskey's eyes changed color!



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Is that possible? They were PITCH black and now they're blue and white. I noticed today that most of his dark blue stripes are fading and his red in his tail completely disappeared. He's going more white. But he's got black speckles on his eyes and they turned blue and white. It's pretty but alarming I guess? Here's pics to compare... you won't believe the difference. Is there a reason for concern? 

Here's his eyes before, no blue, no speckles over them:


















And here they are today:


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow! That is so neat. I would be alarmed, as well. I don't see anything wrong with changing eye colors. But I have a question in the third photo, what is that spot that is close to his tail fin?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It's a deformity or a tumor. I'm not sure which. He's a mess. He's got that growth, he ripped his ventral. Every day I'm like... okay what is it today? Now his eyes changed color.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You know, now that I look at it I think I understand what happened. The skin that covered his eyes was black. When you looked at his eyes before they had no depth at all. Now I guess it went clear. I think his eyes underneath were always that color. It's so neat looking. I keep staring at him. They're blue and white and sparkly. In that second new picture it looks like someone took a pen and drew a dotted line over his eye. Pretty neat!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Probably. How long have you had him?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

My guys' eyes often resemble their colors (i.e. my red and silver dragon has red and silver eyes). Not all are like that, but some are. If Whiskey is a marble (if I remember correctly, from his red spots??) maybe his eyes are marbling as well?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

6 months? I think I got him in January. When I first brought him home he was mostly white with a greenish blue sheen. Then the dark blue 'speckles' started showing up here and there. Then the red appeared in his dorsal and his ventral. That disappeared and he started getting very dark blue streaks in his finnage. Now that's going away too and he's going back to a white/light blue. Just in the last 6 hours his beard has gone from black with a few white spots to white with a few pale black streaks. He's literally changing before my eyes. He's also hiding in a plant cause I won't stop staring at him. 

Here's a pic with the red in his dorsal from a while back and you can see where the dark blue streaks were coming in strong and then there's a pic from tonight, where you can see they're almost gone. I don't know anything about fishy genetics or color changing. It's neat to watch though.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Tifa and Nina's eyes change colors at night. They're dark during the daytime and when they're in their "trance" at night they turn gold. It's pretty creepy honestly.


----------

